# Lockperlen für Vorfächer



## Franky (15. Januar 2001)

Hi Leutz,nein, bevor ihr jetzt aufstöhnt: ich will nicht wissen was die fängigsten Kombinationen von Perlen und Locklöffeln sind!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Wäre zwar sehr interessant, aber das ist wohl eher von der Tagesform der Fische abhängig...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ab wann gilt ein Vorfach überladen und schreckt eher ab? Gibt es da etwas zu? Marco hat auf seiner HP ja ein paar Perlenkombis, aber 2 - 3 Perlen sind doch zu wenig, oder? Bringt es etwas, Löffel, großes Nachtkügelchen 3 Perlmuttperlen, 2 orange Corkys und so weiter draufzuziehen? Mich würde das eher stutzig machen als anlocken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. Januar 2001)

Moin Franky,
Da Du mich ja schon in Deinem Posting erwaehnst, werde ich mich dann mal raushalten. Bin auch gespannt was nun kommt.Nur eins :Manchmal ist weniger ,mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2001)

Hi Marco,wieso das denn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich dachte, ich könnte Dich so aus der Reserve locken, und Du kommst mit Supermegageheimtips rüber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was genau meinst Du mit weniger ist mehr! Tatsächlich nur 3 Perlen/Auftriebskörper drauf???

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. Januar 2001)

Hey Franky,
Samstag hatten wir unsere Club- Weihnachtsfeier ,hatte 3,8°°° auf`n Kessel da haette ich Dir die Geheimtips vielleicht verraten, aber Heute..... neeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit weniger ist manchmal mehr, soll heissen das manchmal eine kleine 3mm Perle reicht oder sogar schon zuviel sein kann. Wie gesagt an manchen Tagen.


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2001)

*lach* Schade... Ich wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen, als Du auf dem Tisch gestanden hast, um Deine Geheimnisse zu präsentieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Januar 2001)

Na Ihr zwei!
Dann will ich mich mal einmischen. Eins vorweg. Ich kenne Marcos Montagen, ätsch.
Jedenfalls halte ich es so das ich beim angeln viele vorgefertigte Montagen dabei habe. Nachläufer, Seitenarme, ein-zwei Hakenmontagen mit vielen und wenig Perlen und großen und kleinen. Nun kommt es am Wasser darauf an die fängigste zu finden und das möglichst schnell. 
Dazu versucht mann bei ruhigem Wetter lange Mundschnüre mit wenig, kleinen oder gar keinen Perlen zu fischen. Bei starkem Wind und guter Brandung sind dann die kürzeren Mundschnüre besser die Perlen dürfen dann ein wenig größer sein. Aber übermäßig viele sind eigentlich nie gut. 

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Jörg,das is doch&acute;n Wort! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oder auch mehrere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Also, je mehr Wind/Brandung, desto größer die Perlen; bei wenig Wind/Brandung weniger und kleine Perlen. Mit 2 - 4 Perlen, bzw. 1 - 2 Perlen und Löffel macht man erstmal nicht viel falsch.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2001)

Dann müssen wir auf Fehmarn wohl Teamwork machen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaube, die wenigsten haben 2 Brandungsruten.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2001)

Hi!
also ich nehme max.3 weisse perlen!
bin ich bis jetzt immer gut mit gefahren!
ich halte nichts von zuviel tüdelüt am vorfach!
übrigens ich hab mir mal spezielle Buttvorfächer gekauft da waren "Kugeln" dran von fast 2cm Durchmesser!Kein Erfolg!
hat jemand da schon mal was drauf gefangen???
Zu Franky: Also ich Kenne Brandungsangeln eigentlich auch nur mit 2 Ruten!
Eine lohnt doch garnicht oder!


------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Ace,also, da ich zu 98,5% (grob geschätzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nur im Süßwasser fische, lohnt sich bei mir eine 2. Rute erstmal nicht! Ich habe meine (einzige) auch erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft... Mit "die wenigsten" meinte ich die Jungs, die da mitkommen!------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 16-01-2001 um 21:21.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2001)

Richtig. Zwei Ruten sollten es schon sein. Eigentlich darf mann ja sogar mit drei Ruten fischen aber das ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich sage immer entweder es beißt so gut das zwei Ruten dicke reichen oder es beißt garnichts, dann bringt eine Rute mehr auch nüscht.
Zu den Vorfächern die es im Laden gibt kann mann nur sagen, vergiß sie. Da ist fast immer zu viel gerödel drauf und zu groß.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Jörg
hast recht gekaufte sind voll sch...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



baue jetzt nur noch vor Ort selbst und ganz einfach!ohne viel klimbim
------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Ace am 16-01-2001 um 21:30.]


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2001)

Hallo ihr zwei beiden... Über diese gekauften Dinger kam ich auch überhaupt auf meinen Beitrag. Marco bringt auf seiner HP fängige Kombis aus 2 - 3 Perlen/Corkies und bei den gekauften sind 12 Perlen mit Löffel drauf! Das paßte irgendwie nicht! Also, aus einem gekauften 3 selbstgebaute machen, wa!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2001)

Kauft Euch die Einzelteile mal besser gleich extra, das kommt viel billiger als fertige Vorfächer.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2001)

Mensch Jöööörg! DAT WAR EIN JOKE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich werde morgen mal zu &acute;nem "neuen" Laden fahren, der speziell viel Meeresbedarf haben soll. Ich kriege nämlich keine Clips und Impact-Shields mehr. Und bestellen lohnt sich momentan nich...------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 16-01-2001 um 22:09.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2001)

So kann mann das nu auch wieder nicht verallgemeinern. Das ist eine Erfahrungssache die jeder für sich selber machen muß. Ich nehme zB. nie größere Perlen als 10mm und 4 Stk. auch sehr selten. Das ist für meinen Geschmack schon sehr viel. Aber manchmal wollen die Fische auch das.
Ich angel immer eine Rute mit einem Haken und ohne Murmeln und so. Die geht dann volle Pulle auf Weite. Die andere Rute fange ich mit zwei Haken an und verschidene Perlenkombis an den Mundschnüren. Die fliegt dann von ganz alleine nicht so weit. Denn manchmal kann mann den Fisch auch überwerfen. Wenn ich dann nach einiger Zeit feststelle auf welcher Rute bzw. Montage ich die meißten Bisse hab dann stell ich die andre Rute auf die selbe Montage um und fange nun mit beiden Ruten Fisch.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2001)

Hi Franky!
Ich baue mir Montagen aus dem 99`iger Zebco Katalog. Da gibt es auch alle nötigen Teile einzeln zu kaufen. Werd Dir mal Bilder schicken.


------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2001)

Jau! Das wär &acute;ne geile Sache! Momentan hab ich nur Vorfächer (ohne Mundschnüre) - aber davon 10 m... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Kalle (28. Januar 2001)

Hat Jörg Recht!!!Ich hab mir auch alles zusammengekauft,und bastel mir die Vorfächer und Haken selber.
Die Vorfächer aus dem Geschäft taugen wirklich nicht viel....Bei manchen ist viel zu viel gedöhns dran.

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## Angelheini (30. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute,also, um noch einmal zum Thema zurückzukehren, ich nehme gern, auch bei stärkerem Wind, 1-2 kleine 3-5 mm große Perlen.
Meine Seitenarme sind gegenüber dem Vorfach auch eher dünn (0,30 mm). Ich baue die Vorfächer immer selbst.Gruß Angelheini


----------

